# Lenovo m10 - not charging



## KnownUser (Dec 5, 2021)

So I replaced old usb-c slot of the tablet with a new one. When connecting it to power - it is beginning to charge, one charger showing 2,5W, another 3,9W. After charging for several minutes boom, charging shows 0W, although screen is showing, that it is charging, but stays at 0%. Where the problem could be - bad slot connections? Any microsheme?


----------

